# Starship Enterprise



## Rosemary (Sep 4, 2005)

Apparently some of Britain's finest Shakespearean actors will stage 15 productions.

According to the article Patrick Stewart, who long ago left the Starship Enterprise, will play Prospero in The Tempest.  He will also appear alongside Harriet Walter in Antony and Cleopatra.


----------

